
Diary of a Pandemic: “We’ve Been Under-Reacting for a Long Time” - tallgiraffe
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/diary-pandemic-weve-been-under-reacting-long-time-glenn-kelman
======
verdverm
I think society is more on the overreaction side of the pendulum right now (on
the years scale)

A lot of outrage from very little things, skins have gotten too thin?

~~~
tallgiraffe
There is probably a bit of both going on in the world. In this particular case
though, the article describes how Redfin took rather long to react on many
accounts, and what it meant for their company and employees.

You could make a case that if they did not react, did not take the money or
fire people, they would have weathered the storm and would be better off now.
True, but it's easy to make those conclusions after the fact.

It was interesting to read all 3 parts of this essay and follow the timeline,
for what it's worth.

